# More 525mag question!!



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

What do y'all use to glue back the magnets? Epoxy? As I was cleaning it the other day, and a couple of mags popped out of the carriage. Thanks in advance.


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

a drop of epoxy or superglue will work just fine


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I used superglue. 

Teo, as you know, -+-+ or +-+-.

Reverse polarity, my friend.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Newsjeff said:


> I used superglue.
> 
> Teo, as you know, -+-+ or +-+-.
> 
> Reverse polarity, my friend.


Thanks guys... 

Hey Jeff, I'll remember that.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*5 Min Epoxy*

I use 2 part 5 min epoxy, word to the wise do it in the garage. That crap stinks!


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Teo/the mag*

Hey Teo, Ryan here.
Before glueing those magnets back in.Try and remove/clean where they sit. On mine, there was a little spot of glue left in the seat.With another drop of glue to seat the magnet, the magnet rubbed the spool when set above eight.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Kool.. thanks for info Ryan... didn't realize that might happens... thanks alot..


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

You can also add additional magnets behind the carrier, instead of glueing, if they are the same as original size. It also gives more magnet strength for a given setting.


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

Instead of starting a new thread, I thought I'd ask my 525 guestion here. I've noticed reference to the "knobby" and the "slider" on here. I understand the difference between the two...what I was wondering is which one is currently in production? If I order a new 525 Mag, will it come with a knob or a lever for the mag adjustment? Or is one style an aftermarket modification...?


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*The knobby is only sold*

across the big pond. You can order them from catalog/dealer over there and have them shipped here.


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

CRAP...that sucks! I guess I'll have to tell my tackle dealer not to bother re-ordering that reel for me. He ordered it once, and it didn't come in on the shipment. I mentioned the slider/knobby thing, and when I stopped in today he said they only had the sliders...now I know why... . I really would rather have the knobby. I guess I'll have to order one from overseas. 

He did happen to have a 112 H sitting on the counter someone traded in (great shape, looks new) that I grabbed for $30. So that makes up for the bad news on the 525... .


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

Does the knobby have a "Clicker"? Help I want more than one penn knobby but not if it has no "Clicke.r"


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm thinking we'll have to go with the 535 mag to get a clicker...


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Ya loose the clicker with the knobie conversion... JAM


----------

